

Jobs That No Longer Exist Today - bko
http://imgur.com/gallery/YemW5

======
dalke
First off, this is one of those lists that get passed around. It shares many
in common with this list from 2010
[https://www.mainstreet.com/article/20-jobs-have-
disappeared/...](https://www.mainstreet.com/article/20-jobs-have-
disappeared/page/3) with 20 jobs that have disappeared.

In any case, it's wrong, in that while rare, some of those jobs still exist.
As people in the comments have commented.

For example, every year the ice cutters pull ice from the Torne River to make
the Icehotel. There are pictures at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icehotel_%28Jukkasj%C3%A4rvi%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icehotel_%28Jukkasj%C3%A4rvi%29)
.

Here's a rat catcher,
[http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/12942219.York_s_rat_catcher_...](http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/12942219.York_s_rat_catcher_service_axed/)
, though we tend to say "pest control" now. Here's "Council Wants Rat Catcher
For Moorwell Dump" \- [http://www.scillytoday.com/2015/04/10/council-wants-
rat-catc...](http://www.scillytoday.com/2015/04/10/council-wants-rat-catcher-
for-moorwell-dump/) .

Here's a home milk delivery service
[http://www.oberweis.com/web/homedelivery.asp](http://www.oberweis.com/web/homedelivery.asp)
.

And Cuba cigar factories, where the job of lector is perhaps best known, still
has lectors -
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8406641.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8406641.stm)
.

